# Canpc



## cingram (Jun 22, 2012)

Who has this credential? Can you tell me about your expierence with the test


----------



## twizzle (Jun 28, 2012)

cingram said:


> Who has this credential? Can you tell me about your expierence with the test[/Q
> My company wanted me to take this test before I did any kind of anesthesia coding. We were taking on a group of CRNA's and nobody else here had any real experience of anesthesia coding so there was no one to ask. I took the CANPC and passed (just) first time. It was very tough because of my lack of experience. I think if I took it now after 2 years of coding anesthesia (among other things) it would obviously be much easier. Also, there was no study guide available at the time.
> Like anything, if you know your subject you will pass. The test covers all aspects of anesthesia including sedation, MAC, pain management, anatomy, regulations, modifiers, supervising of CRNA's and much more.
> Good luck


----------



## karras (Jul 12, 2012)

I took this exam after billing and coding anesthesia and pain management 11 yrs.  My supervisor asked me to take the exam.  I passed it on the first try.  I thought it was heavy on the anesthesia side of it and less pain management.  My on the job training prepared me for the exam.  To be honest, I didn't find this exam that difficult.  Remember you are allowed to bring your ASA crosswalk book.  I have a relative value guide book that I use and I was able to bring it to the exam.  There is a lot of useful info in the relative value guide.  Like the previous poster mentioned, the exam covers all aspects of anesthesia.


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 16, 2012)

cingram said:


> Who has this credential? Can you tell me about your expierence with the test



Like the others, I had previous anesthesia billing experience (4 years) before taking the test, and I passed on the first try. I found the test a little hard because it was a LOT of surgery CPT coding, as well as anesthesia. There were a lot of op notes to read and code, then crosswalk to the appropriate anesthesia code, remembering to bill the one code with the highest base units. There were questions about modifiers, CRNAs, types of sedation, and some pain management. Honestly, the pain management questions weren't that hard-just pay attention to the site: cervical vs. lumbar, etc. Remember current books-including ASA Crosswalk and RVU Guide. Good luck!


----------

